# Audi 90 - turn off ABS??



## NoNonsense (Dec 10, 2003)

Curious if I can get a switch (and some special wiring) to turn off the ABS since it can be turned off when the rear diff is locked, why not off when i want it to be off!
Well, I was more curious if anybody else has done anything like this...thanks!!
Cheers!


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Audi 90 - turn off ABS?? (NoNonsense)*

The 88-92 80/90/Coupe quattro had switchable ABS - there was an "anti-lock" switch on the dash that turned it off. I'd bet that you'd use some of that wiring, but I have no idea how it would be integrated into the more modern ABS in the B4 90q
HTH


----------



## Dennis J (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: Audi 90 - turn off ABS?? (billzcat1)*

Hi,
the switch in the dash is just cutting the power supply to the ABS-ECU. 
Regards
Dennis J (Germany)


----------



## Mabe (Feb 27, 2002)

I have a messed up sensor on one of the back wheels that turned the ABS off for me. I'm more or less happy about it too. With all the snow driving I do in the winter its handy. 
Audis are such smart cars


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Audi 90 - turn off ABS?? (NoNonsense)*

Obvious answer? Take the ABS fuse/relay out of the panel


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Audi 90 - turn off ABS?? (yumyjagermiester)*

my B4 90 has a switch in it to shut off the ABS. 
if you check in the dash there may be a wiring harness there already. then you may just need to get a switch. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Audi 90 - turn off ABS?? (NoNonsense)*

cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Audi 90 - turn off ABS?? (NoNonsense)*

2 blanks I think. Both for seat heaters ( that i'm very mad I don't have







)


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Audi 90 - turn off ABS?? (NoNonsense)*

the official count is 3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

